# Dry Cracked Nose!



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Korra has a nose problem. Her poor little nose is dry and cracked, sometimes it gets so bad it bleeds, we have been to the vet several times for this and she told us to add fish oil (Korra hates fish, all of it) or Vitamin E to her diet (we do this with no difference to her nose) so I use a variety of things from Bag Balm, coconut oil to Snout Soother to Nose Butter, these help but haven't done anything to fix it. I believe she does not drink enough water but she always has it available and I change it multiple times a day, it is always fresh and clean. She has thing with her eye, the vet originally diagnosed it as Pannus and treated as such but the eye drops made her eyes red and itchy so we changed drops with no effect but then the vet rechecked and said it was not Pannus but thinks that something damaged her cornea (we drove a few hundred miles one weekend and she had her head out the window for part of that, we think that something got in or hit her eye and hurt the surface so it has left a scar?) she now wears sunglasses when riding in the car..lol. Her breeder did all of her shots, and got the last of them plus the rabies right before we got her at 4 months old (for the full puppy set of 3). She just turned two and I have not given anymore shots since. The nose issue started last fall/winter, we thought it was the heat from the furnace and added humidifiers all over the house, this has not changed a thing with her nose. I have not had her spayed yet, and I am not sure I will..everything I read on that is confusing so many pros and cons on both sides as far as health issues but I am not sure if spaying her would affect or help this problem. I don't plan to breed her but we have managed her 3 heats so far with no problems at all, after the first one her nipples got dry and crusty but the vet said unless she had discharge there wasn't too much to worry about. She has two tiny lumps with "toe nails" in them called keratinous cysts, the vet said to leave them alone and she would remove them if they ever became an issue. Apart from a little seasonal itchiness (right now) and this stuff she is healthy, she eats okay, her poop is firm, her coat is shiny and thick, her ears are clean and healthy, her skin is clear of spots and rash, her one eye is bright and full of mischief, the other is just a little less bright but equally full of whatever trouble she is planning. The nose thing is a puzzle, I have never had a young dog with nose problems. I'll see if I can get her royal highness to be still for a minute to get a picture. 
Any ideas? I promise this is the last of our issues for now.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

and a picture of her eye and sunglasses. :grin2:


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

From what I can find out, all of these issues point to her body over producing keratin, I am not sure if spaying her would alleviate this or make it worse and I cannot find anything on it that points to a particular thing that might cause it. Our vet said it's just something quirky that she has. A few months ago, one of the "little toe nail" things came out of the small lump on her leg (the lump is about 1/4") and we took her back into the vet, she said it was infected and she wanted to do surgery to remove both of them. After the run of antibiotics both little lumps disappeared so I canceled the surgery, they are back now, no bigger but they do often go away and come back without issue. Her nose did clear up with the antibiotics but a few days after finishing them it started to dry out again. Not sure if this additional info would even matter.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This looks like my girls nose. Our vet said it was autoimmune related, forgot what exactly, but he had us put her niacinimide and vitamin e. Her nose improved overall, but on a rare occasion she will still get a small split, the dryness has not returned though. I was skeptical and improvement was slow, however I do think it has helped in our case. You might ask your vet about what they think of this for your girl.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks, I will ask her about this, maybe with the niacinimide added the Vitamin E will work better. I'll give her a call. Did they test for the autoimmune thing?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lupus? Look up pictures.

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/discoid-cutaneous-lupus-erythematosus


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Another thought in addition. Max had a dry noise not cracked but dry and winter months more dry. I had got dermoscent biobalm from vet made my Bayer it would keep his nose moist for days but did not remedy the issue. 

What food do you feed? I had fed grainfree when max was adult. When max had surgery because he swallowed a corn cob while back he was put on the Purina lamb and rice as more soothing on his digestive system and they were feeding him that in hospital. I noticed when he came home from vet (was there only a few days) and on that food at home his nose was moist. When I went back to feeding him the grainfree his nose slowly became dry again. I thought maybe my house but I did think possible the food even though his coat was shiny and healthy skin. I mentioned it a few times on this forum on other threads. 

With all the recent studies and concern about cardiomyopathy and grainfree and diets that dogs are not absorbing enough taurine I switched him to grain food and his nose became much more moist right away. It is still a bit dry at the base but not to the point where I need to add moisture to his nose. I’m am adding taurine to his diet to. It’s still not super moist like Luna’s or when he was on the purina food which is odd even with another food in rotation. 

I was just on the howling dog website and saw this zinc supplement. I have no idea about it only what I just read which some dogs need more zinc in their diets then others. Which reminded me of how some dogs need more taurine then others or can’t produce taurine. I was thinking this might help with your dogs nose. I was thinking of getting for this for max so his nose will be super moist like Luna’s. He does not show any signs of zinc deficiency but just the opposite except his nose is not as moist as Luna’s or toppers. 

Does anyone have any info about this zinc supplement listed on this howling dog alaska site or zinc supplements in general. 
https://howlingdogalaska.com/pages/nutrazinc-info
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.petcoach.co/amp/article/zinc-requirements-in-dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bayer sold Dermoscent but it's still available


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh they sold it. It probably can be ordered online or in some pet stores. I liked the dermoscent the best out of all the nose salves. I found the it lasted a few days on the nose without having to reapply. It’s not greasy as max never likes the stuff or the smell so I would have to move quick and sometimes get some on the top of his muzzle.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Another thought in addition. Max had a dry noise not cracked but dry and winter months more dry. I had got dermoscent biobalm from vet made my Bayer it would keep his nose moist for days but did not remedy the issue.
> 
> What food do you feed? I had fed grainfree when max was adult. When max had surgery because he swallowed a corn cob while back he was put on the Purina lamb and rice as more soothing on his digestive system and they were feeding him that in hospital. I noticed when he came home from vet (was there only a few days) and on that food at home his nose was moist. When I went back to feeding him the grainfree his nose slowly became dry again. I thought maybe my house but I did think possible the food even though his coat was shiny and healthy skin. I mentioned it a few times on this forum on other threads.
> 
> ...


Right now I feed Zignature (which I am reading is not good), Victor mix of kibble with meat and veggies on top and an egg every morning. Her tummy is sensitive and we have tried different kibble many times over the last 2 years. Zignature is the only food that her poop stays solid. I tried to change her over to Fromm and Victor (and several others) but it ended up with gummy, runny and bloody poop inside of a week or so. Right now I have her 2/3rd Zignature and 1/3 Victor mix with a probiotic and a 1/8 teaspoon of taurine (due to the lack of taurine in the kibble) and basically whatever we are eating if it's okay for her. I am so confused..lol. 

I buy her food at a local pet shop and they are great, they will take back any food even if she doesn't like it. I will talk to them, to see if there is a food that has some grains (not peas), maybe I just need to try a lamb and rice kibble. 
She is not a big fan of kibble, not real food driven at all, she is so weird, she loves icecream and candy corn (like crack) and sausage..all of which she does NOT get except the icecream which my husband sneaks her on his spoon when I am not looking, she doesn't like kibble or the prepared raw food, she won't eat raw meaty bones or turkey necks, she absolutely hates any fish with the exception of grilled salmon. She can take or leave any meat/veggie combo depending on the day but she will eat her scrambled egg every morning and her chicken jerky is the only food she loves without fail (it's just chicken) and she gets that sparingly as it upsets her stomach if she has too much. 
I realize much of this is my own making but I have never had a dog turn their nose up at a raw meaty bone or adding a meat of some kind to their kibble. She's at a good weight, not fat not too skinny, very healthy like Max, her nose is so sore, I feel terrible for her. 
Thanks for posting the articles, I will check them out and the suggestions. Can't hurt to try any of it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I’m going to try the zinc on howling dog Alaska it is $19. 00 for a 8 ounce jar. You have to put zinc in the search menu doe it to pop up. They have 20% on cyber Monday. I did not hear good things about rice and lamb regarding in studies regarding cardiomyopathy but maybe it had enough zinc- I’m just guessing I don’t know but did notice the difference even my daughter Remembers. Get the dermoscent if you can would give your dog some relief. All this confusing I’m trying to figure my own diet out and the dogs aack!


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

It can't hurt to get some of both, I currently put Bag Balm (this seems to stay the longest) and the Working Hands stuff for people (the vet told me to use that) and the Snout Soother and Nose Butter. I have tried coconut oil, antibiotic salve, vaseline, you name it, I've tried it. Max's poor little nose looks sore too. I know what you mean, enough stuff to worry about, silly dogs.


----------



## Gsmoma (Apr 13, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Yeah I’m going to try the zinc on howling dog Alaska it is $19. 00 for a 8 ounce jar. You have to put zinc in the search menu doe it to pop up. They have 20% on cyber Monday. I did not hear good things about rice and lamb regarding in studies regarding cardiomyopathy but maybe it had enough zinc- I’m just guessing I don’t know but did notice the difference even my daughter Remembers. Get the dermoscent if you can would give your dog some relief. All this confusing I’m trying to figure my own diet out and the dogs aack!


----------



## Gsmoma (Apr 13, 2021)

your dog's nose looks like my dog's nose, only she also has shiny almost too oily skin and dirty ears sometime small scabs in her ears. Doctor never seems too worried but her nose , I use nose butter, literally peels off the hard skin but she mostly licks it right off. I need to find a better vet but does anyone have any idea if the 3 things are connected( dirty ears, oily skin and peeling nose)? I fed her lamb and rice from Costco, all my dogs did better on that that on the designer food at 60 dollars for a 2 lbs bag. Any ideas? Thank you 
in advance


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Gsmoma I am not sure it’s possible it is all connected. I have only dry noses in the house. Oily skin and coat maybe seborrea. Your vet would be able to diagnose that. Oily skin may be from allergies also. You can always try a different food it can be a missing supplement or allergy to the food cause an oily coat. I have tried many combination of butters they all temporarily help in regards to the nose. . Max does not even like coconut oil on his nose. I find he vegetable glycerin he likes the best as it has no smell and if odorless he is just very sensitive to smells. It is licked but it seems to help if Keep up with it.’Now Luna has a dry nose coming out of winter. The house is real dry I believe it is what is drying out there nose. My skin can easily take a beating after the winter months. I need a bigger humdifier to get some more moisture in the house. I think they might be the cause but I’m not sure. None of my vets are concerned about the dry noses either. I have tried different dry foods and did not see a difference. They both drink a lot of water also.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

4 year old thread


----------

